# Just Won This One :)



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

just won this one from ebay ,looks like something someone has built and was a good price,was advertised as 'unique watch 2824-2 '

spot the mistake he made


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice one Pugs, well spotted, it's a 2892 cool









Andy


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Very nice but may I point out something..............

"won" would imply you got it for free, you meant you bought it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you sound like my missus James "You haven't "won" anything"


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

yeah its english black country grammar


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

As the seller may I just squirm with embarrassment in public?

It was sold to me as a 2842-2, and although I _believed _it to be, as we now know, a 2892, I wasn't sure. So I played safe.

Wish I hadn't sent you the extra strap now....









Win some... lose some....

At least it went to a player.

Nice one.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

shame on you chris







you should have put it on here or asked a member to i.d the movement for you ,if i had known it was a regular i wouldnt have made the cheeky first offer









i think im gonna put on of roys blue second hands on it ,ive not looked but im sure the 2824 and 2892 use the same hand sizes.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

pugster said:


> shame on you chris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have posted it here, but I was ashamed of my ignorance....

Lovely watch; needs something to finish it - Roys second hand would be it.

Wear it in good health.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

many thanks for the xtra strap chris, if you need any help with movement i.d in the future i would be happy to help ,i started off by getting a loop (new watch caliber numbers are almost always under the balance wheel) and re checking on this site ,the movement is a 2892-2.


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

Just reading through this item, would it be considered polite to normally advertise a watch on this site before putting it in flea bay ? Whilst accepting that you guys are all into timepieces in a big way and having just sold a few through this forum what do you do if you don't know market value of a watch ? For instance, I have an Omega Seamaster 1966 ( just getting it serviced at the moment) which I have half a mind to sell. I have no idea of its market value. Do I take a flyer and put it on here ( I saw an Omega Seamaster Professional go very cheap a couple of weeks ago) or put it on at some ridiculous price which would make me look a complete idiot. How do you ascertain a reasonable market value anyway ? Any tips might be useful.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

reasearch







, just putting omega seamaster 1966 into your search engine will bring up thousands of results, plus you can use the advanced search on ebay for finished items prices,take note of condition of the watches that have sold or are for sale ,this makes a big diff in the price,we all want good/reasonable prices for any watches will sell, generally if something doesnt sell its either not wanted or way overpriced.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

if a watch posted for sale here is labeled wrong the good folks on this forum will point it out and ammendments can be made, ebay is a killing ground for the inexperienced,we are all looking for bargains and theres some very experienced folks out there.


----------

